
Ask HN: Is it true 9 of 10 Startups Fail? - wonderous
What is the source of this claim and what does it mean of the odds of founders that try over their life to start 10 startups?
======
SQL2219
I think that 9 of 10 figure is made up then cut and pasted.

[https://www.sba.gov/sites/default/files/Business-
Survival.pd...](https://www.sba.gov/sites/default/files/Business-Survival.pdf)

